# Grip Training



## Bevo (Jun 22, 2012)

One of yall had a badass training regimen for grip strength i just forgot where i saw it.... i used the search button like crazy to no avail. If someone could guide me in the right direction it would be fuckin legit


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 22, 2012)

Best thing I've found to do is just grip the shit out of every bar you touch no matter what lift you're doing. Even if it's cables or machines. GRIP THE FUCK OUT OF EM. My grip strength has sky rocketed in 3 months from doing this.


----------



## Georgia (Jun 22, 2012)

To completely exhaust your forearms you need to do these movements

1) Squeeze resistance

2) Curl with your forearms

3) Reverse curl with wrists straight (just as you would do a normal curl)

4) Hold forearms out or on a table/bench and rotate with a dumbbell in your hand as if you are turning a door knob.


----------



## Milo (Jun 24, 2012)

Nothing gets my grip more than deadlifts. If you superset deads with bb rollers, your forearms will be screaming.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 24, 2012)

G funky gave us a sweet workout i think it is on my log but it may also be on his check it out bro


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 24, 2012)

I remember dawg posted on ology about a forearm workout. He said to go down the db rack on grip every db starting at like 15lbs for 15 seconds. Set em down and go up 5lbs. He said if you do it right you won't make it through the whole rack. I haven't tried it because what I posted above has worked wonders for me on grip strength but it's the exact same concept. Just picking up a weight and squeezing the hell out of it til you're done with your set.


----------



## 69nites (Jun 24, 2012)

I never understand this lack of grip strength people have. 

My grip training, never ever use straps or hooks from the day you first pick up a weight.


----------

